# Northeast Indy game (Ptolus or AE)



## dsolodow (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I picked up a copy of Ptolus recently and after much reading and drooling, I'd like to see if I can get a game going in that setting. I'm willing to run it, and have a couple of different ideas for tone or direction depending on the group. Or we could do an Arcana Evolved game if there is more interest there.

I'd prefer a weekly or perhaps bi-weekly, maybe Saturdays. 

If you're available and interested, please let me know and we'll see what we can come up with.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 5, 2006)

Whereabouts are you located? I am just inside the Indianapolis city limits, over by Carmel... I would be interested, but Saturdays are out. Every other Fridays may be possible, and in a few weeks every other Sunday would be open for me as well....


----------



## dsolodow (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm up in Fishers, not far south of Noblesville. As far as the day for it, I'm fairly flexible, Saturdays are just my preference. Once enough people are interested we can bash out a schedule that works for everyone.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, let me know... I'll keep this list on my subscribed threads so I can see when there are new posts.


----------



## dsolodow (Jan 29, 2007)

*bump*

I've found 2, maybe 3 people interested in playing Ptolus, but would like to get a few more.

Any takers?


----------

